# Hair color change during pregnancy?



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

In my avatar is the picture of my doe in the fall with a buck rag before breeding her. The attached picture was taken yesterday. Her color has completely changed and wondered if anyone else had this happen or thoughts as to why. The vet thought maybe it was hormones. I just want to make sure that she isn't lacking in any mineral.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her coat looks healthy.... it might be the hormones.... :wink:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

It does seem to be healthy, that is why I haven't asked til now but then I curious. It will be interesting to see if it changes again after she delivers.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is just amazing how they change color as they get older also. 
Is she getting a good mineral? She looks quite healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah.. that would be.... :wink: 

If she was wormy...had lice or a deficiency....her hair.. would look dull and coarse....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a sweetlix block out and purina minerals loose in a bucket. I feed cobb and goat chow with BOSS and of course alfalfa. She shines in the sun, of course not as much as my darker colored goats. In February they had a problem with lice. Lots of rubbing and thinning around the shoulder area. The new coat came in this color and then her belly went black. Her under coat is black so she could be just shedding, but last year she got lighter instead of darker. She is 14 months old.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

My doe who is about the same age went from tan cream and brown during the summer to a light cream during the winter and now that she's shedding her winter coat the dark colors are coming back. Maybe her winter coat was lighter like my does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is strange....but ...she is a goat of many colors.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a doe I bought last July as a yearling. She was a copperish brown color. As she is aging (she did kid in February) she is getting a lot of white (almost a roaning pattern) on her sides. 

I think most animals change color as they get older.... I have a great dane who had a pink nose as a puppy (with a tiny black polka dot in the center of his nose.... his whole nose is now black except for a spot of pink in the middle!


----------

